# What does supraselective mean in 75726?



## jtuominen (Jul 2, 2010)

Hi there--

75726 reads "angiography, visceral, selective or *supraselective* with or without flush aortogram), radiological supervision and interpretation"

In what instance would the "supraselective" part of this definition apply?

For example, if an MD does an angiogram for the celiac axis, and then selects a right hepatic branch, then selects the IMA, I have coding examples from a consulting firm that say this should be coded as:

Celiac - 75726
R. Hepatic Branch - 75774
IMA - 75726

If this is how we are supposed to utilize 75726, how would we ever use 75726 for a "supraselective" angiography?

If anyone has a mock up scenario or has any thoughts, let me know!


----------



## dpeoples (Jul 2, 2010)

jtuominen said:


> Hi there--
> 
> 75726 reads "angiography, visceral, selective or *supraselective* with or without flush aortogram), radiological supervision and interpretation"
> 
> ...




example, doc selects the celiac axis (36245) and proceeds to the RT hepatic artery (36246) and then does an angiography. This is the first (basic) injection and angiography so it would be coded 75726 even though it is not of the celiac, it is supraselective (beyond first order--my definition).
codes would be:
36246/75726

HTH


----------



## jtuominen (Jul 2, 2010)

Ah-ha moment! Thanks so much! Ive been staring at that for days!!!!


----------



## raghavendra.pawar (Jun 27, 2012)

Hi Danny,

what if the injection is done in Splenic artery and again later the injection is done in proper hepatic artery. Splenic artery and proper hepatic artery are of different branches, with splenic injection proper hepatic artery cant be opacified, so should we bill 75726 and 75726-59 or 75726 and 75774?


----------



## dpeoples (Jun 28, 2012)

raghavendra.pawar said:


> Hi Danny,
> 
> what if the injection is done in Splenic artery and again later the injection is done in proper hepatic artery. Splenic artery and proper hepatic artery are of different branches, with splenic injection proper hepatic artery cant be opacified, so should we bill 75726 and 75726-59 or 75726 and 75774?



I would code that
36247/75726
36248/75774

HTH


----------

